# Guess what day it is??



## Ruth n Jersey (Oct 29, 2016)

October 29th is National Cat Day. I just read that there are 500 million pet cats in the world today. If you are a cat person I hope you enjoy the day with your special friend.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 29, 2016)

I didn't know that Ruth, now that's a holiday I can celebrate! :cat:  I already gave my cat some hugs and treats, will have to think of something special for him today. :love_heart:


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 4, 2017)

SeaBreeze: Your furball is just adorable. I had his twin until about 10 years ago. He was a drop-off and lived for 19 years. Have had several cats since then but nobody was the same to me as my Smokey.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 4, 2017)

Thank you Citygirl, we love him very much! :thankyou:


----------



## Katybug (Sep 4, 2017)

Thanks for the info.  I have to close the door when I'm on the computer, otherwise he's in my lap.  Since this is his day, I'll get off and give him more playtime.


----------

